# charlotte should pick green state reason



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

he would be a perfect fit the coach likes long athletic players just imagine green and wallace at the wing !


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

With the fifth pick, we should take the best available player. I kind of think Green will be gone though, Portland will likely take him.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree that portland will take green, but the only thng more exciting than green + telfair would be green + okafor


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

if i was in the bobcats position and Green was still availabe i would really take him...

i think there are a couple of big guys who i would take over him and if i was almost any other NBA team i would take Granger over him 
but since they need somebody with star potential and Okafor is already in the Post Green is their best choice...
the PGs in this draft are over rated IMO
the 'Cats can find a PG just as good in the 2nd round or during the off season


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> I agree that portland will take green, but the only thng more exciting than green + telfair would be green + okafor


Ya think Green and Okafor is more exciting than Green and Telfair?

Id love to see a Green and Telfair combo.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just for the the heck of it, as a Portland fan the prospect of Telfair and Green running in the backcourt is very appealing, but then add to the Mix Travis Outlaw. Travis is a phenominal finisher on the break, loves the alleyoop and is a pretty dang good shooter.

For the sake of fun let's compare Telfair to a Pass first version of his cousin Marbury and have this PG running the break with Shawn Marion and Tracy McGrady.

Granted We don;t know ifyhose guys will be that good, but the athleticism is defintely there to be similar in a run and gun.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Run n' gun is good an all, but does it really win championships? or is it just exciting to watch?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Run n' gun is good an all, but does it really win championships? or is it just exciting to watch?


run and gun is an excellent asset to a team, but if it has no halfcourt offense, it will have little chance. Even the suns this year had the pick and roll in the halfcourt, with all of the success they had on the break.

What made the bulls teams so devastating was that they could force a turnover and run and score, or they could bring it up slow and score anyways.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Too bad Felton's stock is on the rise. If Charlotte could have gotten Felton at 13 then they could have drafted Antoine Wright at 5 and had their starting backcourt for the next decade. But it looks like now there is no way they coud get both of them with 5 and 13.

I don't think Charlotte necessarily needs to take any risks such as a HS player. They probably aren't going to build a contender through the draft. It will be a free agent signing that will put them over the top. I think they really just need good, solid players. Felton and Wright IMO would fit that bill. Add those two to Okafor, who will be putting up double-doubles for years, and you are one major free agent signing from being a contender in the East.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Felton's alleged rise up the charts is over, with Paul measuring in at 6'1 and Felton @ 5'11...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think the two inches will matter a great deal with Felton. The bobcats should land a very good PG at 13 no matter what, if Felton is gone I would be looking at Jack. I just get the feeling he will be able to adjust to the NBA game very well. Then with the 5th pick, Green might be gone already now, but that's not a heartbreaker for the Bobcats. I don't believe they want to walk down the HS path anyways. I would be looking at either Diogu or Frye at pick 5. It might be a few spots to high for either of them but they both big and skilled. Frye would be my first choice just because of his extra size. Placing him at center would allow for Okafor to stay at PF and form a very nice frontcourt combo. Of course this is all depending on Bogut, Williams, Paul, and Green going in the top 4.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Diogu for our 5th pick instead of our 13th would be just as bad as taking Arajuao 7th


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Diogu for our 5th pick instead of our 13th would be just as bad as taking Arajuao 7th


Worse since you have Emeka


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Charlotte will end up going for Paul, as they should..

MIL - Marvin
ATL - Bogut
POR - Green
NO - Deron


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope Portland picks green as well . We need a shooting guard .

Green and Telfair would fun to watch


----------

